# Clausing 111/4800 spindle upgrade



## willthedancer

Time to get a divorce from the crappy threaded spindle nose. Never been a fan.

D1-3 camlock coming right up!

Material is 4150FM quenched and tempered. 



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer




----------



## willthedancer




----------



## willthedancer




----------



## wa5cab

That looks about like the pile of shavings I generated a few weeks ago.  Except that my pile was 4130.


----------



## willthedancer

Needed a dog to do some work between centers.

It's ugly, but once I'm done with it, it's junk.






Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

The ugly dog worked well. Turned and threaded. I left a couple or three on the fits.

Now we get down to the sticky bit. A first year apprentice could get this far.

I have to massage out the sins created by my class three spindle bearings. 0.0003 run-out means 0.0006 variance in the fit. It probably will translate to about. 4 tenths out of round due to the tool radius.





Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Yup. 4 tenths egged. Definitely not good enough for a spindle bearing fit.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

It's an ugly dog, but it was a good dog.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Massaged with a stone. Polished with emery cloth. Massaged again with the stone. Polished with emery cloth. Size is good on both fits. Ready for keyways.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fast freddie

I can't stand it anymore, please hurry


----------



## willthedancer

fast freddie said:


> I can't stand it anymore, please hurry


Sorry. I'm trying!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Trial fit. Gotta make a shim for the adjustment nut. Looks good otherwise. Nice light interference on the bearings.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Sometimes you just gotta bust out the ceramic inserts to get the finish you want.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Setting that angle.





Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Ceramic is always a pleasure to use if you can.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Oh, I'm using Kennametal K090. Insert is a TPG 322. Pretty old school. I'm sure the art has improved since.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Time to pull it for milling. Gawd I hate putting the old one back. Hopefully it's the last time, (I always think that).

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Layout verified 3 ways.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey

I'm enjoying the post, Will. Thanks for sharing. Have to say you are re-defining brevity.


----------



## willthedancer

Thanks Mikey.  I'm hoping that someone will get some benefit or inspiration.or maybe be entertained for a moment.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

So, I decided to do some layout on the register face before I pulled it.

I set up the nice sharp threading tool I used for the bearing retention thread, pointed it at the face. I applied layout dye. With some back lighting and  magnification, I lined the point up with the 3 & 5/8 OD.
I put a good 1 inch travel indicator on the cross slide, zeroed the dial, and dialed down 0. 421. It was good to see that the machine's cross slide dial and the indicator agreed within a couple of tenths. I scratched the face at that point.
 I checked the line's diameter two ways. I set up a pair of good 6" dividers with a Starett rule under magnification, and it matched the diameter. I got out a pair of new digital calipers and checked again. Looked good.

Laying out a bolt circle with 3 holes can be a pain. I went ahead and applied trig, and used the Pythagorean equation to get my chord length. (There is a table in Machinery's Handbook).
 I marked a radial line, pricked it. I set my dividers under magnification, scratched two chord marks. I keep those dividers pretty sharp. By feel, I picked up one of the intersections, and scratched to the other unpricked mark. Checked under magnification, and bingo all 3 lines crossed together. I pricked both crossed lines. 
Wish that happened every time...

Thanks for bearing with me..

Lastly before I yanked it out of the headstock, I used a small square to scribe tangent lines on the OD. Some very sticky locating to do there later.

 I did this layout here/now because I will end up doing the milling work in the lathe. I don't have a way to grab and hang the dividing head waaaay back there to drill and bore the face of the new spindle. I am limited by the working envelope of what I have.

I'm still sorting out how I will drill and bore the cam holes. I think I have the way to locate them accurately.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ewkearns

Nothing beats die maker buttons in a pinch.....


----------



## willthedancer

ewkearns said:


> Nothing beats die maker buttons in a pinch.....


I don't have any. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Setting up to do the drilling and boring. I feel like ****'s about to get real.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ewkearns

Excellent! Now you have an excuse to buy some!


----------



## willthedancer

Success on the test spud


----------



## willthedancer

OK, so through the generosity of some nice people, I have a copy of the ISO standard, and now know exactly where to poke holes for the cams.
 My inferred placement was 3 degrees off, and 0.020 too far from the register face. By turning the retention pins out one turn on the gage line, it worked. However, it did not feel right. I will massage the register face back a bit. Overall, I am pretty happy with the test fixture.

Here is the setup I used to precisely mark the spindle.






Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Sorry to not be on top of this here. I've been a busy monkey. 

It's In!

I had to make up a couple of sets of pins
















Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Those are two different fixtures to cut the radii.

Here was the setup to put the cam pockets and retaining holes in. It was tricky. Maybe the upper limit of my tooling.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Cutting the adapter for my 4 jaw. Rinse and repeat...









Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer

Happily, no vibration issues. I'm cutting cast iron, a hundred a side, with ceramic. No problems.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## old_dave

I can see the photos of this project through the post of March 14 but posts following that only show photo icons with a red "X" through them. Am I the only one with this problem?

David


----------



## willthedancer

Its the Tapatalk photo issue again. It was updated, and the attach option was eliminated. Sorry. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## old_dave

Thank you. I'm glad it's not something I did (or didn't) do. Hope to see more pictures of this at some point.

David


----------



## willthedancer

I'll have to push them onto the computer, and then here. It's a pain, but you guys are worth it!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab

Will,

When you want to attach photos, you need to actually upload them to this site as you did in Post #28, not try to insert a Tapatalk link to somewhere else as you did in #29 and #30.  When you try the link, nine times out of ten you get a red "X". Or most people see it that way.   I fixed the photo in Post #30 to demonstrate what it should look like.

EDIT - sorry... looks like you were typing while I was fixin.


----------



## COMachinist

Hi Fellow Clausing owners.
I want to under take this project, I am tired of the problems that come from a threaded spindle and want to update my 100 MkIII/4800 to use the D1 mount system. It would be nice to be able to do reverse operations with my old lathe. Any one else done this update?
Isure would like to know how this turned out?
Thanks
CH


----------

